# Frikadellen



## PierreNoel (16. Februar 2005)

hat jemand ein gutes Rezept für Fischfrikadellen ?

Pierre


----------



## vk58 (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

Gib einfach hier bei "Fischrezepte" das Suchwort "Frikadelle" ein und schon bekommst Du 19 Threads, voll mit Rezepten für Fischfrikadellen!


----------



## dirkbo (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

Ich lege (meistens Forellen, weil mein Kurzer den ganzen Fisch mit den Gräten nicht essen mag :q ) den Fisch ca. 15 min ins Wasser, damit ich die Gräten komplett auslösen kann.
Dann gebe ich das ziemlich weiche Fleisch in eine große Schüssel. Dazu gebe ich Salz,Pfeffer und Knorr Kräuterlinge(nicht zu knapp) zum streuen. Das ganze rundet ein guter Schuß Zironensaft ab und ich gebe 1 Ei und etwas Paniermehl dazu, damit die Masse auch fest wird. Dnn über Nacht in Kühlschrank.
Das Gemenge forme ich dann zu kleinen Tierchen ( aus der Weihnachtsbäckerei empfohlene Formen) und lege sie kurz in Ei ein und paniere sie mit Paniermehl. Dazu reiche ich immer eine legga Senfsoße ( meine Spezialität!!!! #6 ) und Kartoffeln.


......schmatz...schmatz

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben?


----------



## muddyliz (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

Hier hast du die Auswahl: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik


----------



## Seelachsfänger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

@dirkbo:

verrätst du uns vieleciht auch noch das senfsossenrezept?


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

butter bei die fische, senfsossenrezept! immer man her damit! chippog


----------



## Knobbes (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

MMH da bekommt man ja richtig Hunger.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Magic_Moses (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

Da meine 3 Mädels weder Karpfen noch Weißfische mögen, werden genau diese Fischarten von mir für Fisch-Frikas verwandt, denn in dieser Form kann ich meinen Damen so ziemlich alles reinschieben.

Die Karpfen (oder auch Rotaugen etc.) werden von mir grob filetiert und anschließend 1 Minute in kochendes Wasser gelegt. Jetzt läßt sich das Fleisch hervorragend von den restlichen Gräten lösen.
Anschließend das Fischfleisch zweimal durch den Fleischwolf drehen: erst mit grobem und dann mit feinem Vorsatz.
In die "Fifriroma" (Fischfrikadellenrohmasse) kommen jetzt nach Belieben altbackene Brötchen, Eier, Gewürze, Kräuter, Knobi, etc.

Von Hand flache Frikadellen formen, kurz in Paniermehl wenden und ab damit in die Pfanne.
Mahlzeit!


----------



## wodibo (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> denn in dieser Form kann ich meinen Damen so ziemlich alles reinschieben.



*Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Junge Junge, gleich 2x in 2 Tagen  #d :q


----------



## Magic_Moses (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> *Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
> 
> Junge Junge, gleich 2x in 2 Tagen #d :q


 

Bin dann bis September erstmal im Häkelforum - da verfolgen mich wenigstens keine schweinsköpfigen Ferkelfahnder.......

http://www.hobbiefrau.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=5622


----------



## Hummer (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

Vergiss es, Magic!

Über das Knotenknüpfen sind wir alle zum Häkeln gekommen und haben Dok gebeten, das von Dir genannte Forum für unser zweites Hobby zu eröffnen. :q Da bist Du nicht sicher.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Magic_Moses (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es, Magic!
> 
> Über das Knotenknüpfen sind wir alle zum Häkeln gekommen und haben Dok gebeten, das von Dir genannte Forum für unser zweites Hobby zu eröffnen. :q Da bist Du nicht sicher.
> 
> ...


 
Ich lebe dort unter falschem Namen - ihr habt keine Chance. Aber wo wir gerade bei Dok sind: wer ist der Typ in dem blauen Shirt neben ihm?
|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Frikadellen*

vorsicht, magischer moses, dir werden wir auch im verstrickforum finden tun! dein alias ist bestimmt magische mö...chtest du wohl gerne wissen, ob wir dir und deinen machenschaften auf der spur sind ! weiterhin heiteres fischbulettenbraten und natürlich skitfiske! chippog


----------

